# SVS PC12-NDS settings with Denon?



## wesslan (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi

Just bought a PC12-NDS, imported from norway since there are no resellers in Sweden . Now i´m wondering if anyone else is using it with a Denon reciever (i use 2310) and what settings to use?

I´m using this configuration (on the sub) at the moment:
Single RCA to lowlevel 
Gain 1/2 way (12 o´clock)
Crossover -disabled
Auto (not on)

AVR
Using 80Hz crossover
all speakers set to small
Audyssey defaults to Dynamic EQ after calibration so that must mean it´s the best option?

Any 5.1 AVR with Audyssey is pretty much the same i guess


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. That set up should be fine. Have fun. Dennis


----------

